# Pictures



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

IMG_6033 by Fogelhund, on Flickr


IMG_5999 by Fogelhund, on Flickr


IMG_5994 by Fogelhund, on Flickr


IMG_5984 by Fogelhund, on Flickr


IMG_5982 by Fogelhund, on Flickr


IMG_5971 by Fogelhund, on Flickr


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

more beautiful fish...thank you for sharing


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

You have a beautiful collection. I really like your leleupi. What varient are they?


----------



## jets07 (Mar 26, 2005)

nice looking fish :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Razzo said:


> You have a beautiful collection. I really like your leleupi. What varient are they?


Thanks. Karilani Island.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

IMG_5991 by Fogelhund, on Flickr

Focus is on the wrong end of this old man Mbita Island buescheri wild caught. This is the last fish of the wild buescheri I picked up in 2006.


IMG_5978 by Fogelhund, on Flickr

Female Sumbu Comp Shell. Another old fish, I'll try and get the male tomorrow.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

New camera? Nice!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> New camera? Nice!


No, same camera I've had for years. I did use an external flash, which I hadn't done in the past.


----------



## [email protected]@n (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice bunch of fishes, good color. :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

My favorite is the Leleupi pic. Great colors!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

that a daffodil brichardi in the second and fourth pics? awesome pics man! wish i had a good camera....lol


----------



## casey420brennan (Jan 3, 2013)

Tried and failed to post a few images here. Sorry.


----------



## Vamze (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful fish!










Here is a picture of one of my N. Brichardi.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's a pic of my dominant L. pleuromaculatus for comparison. They tend to get darker as they get meaner. Mine has no problems biting me whenever I put my hand in the tank - and yes it does hurt.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looking good Ryan, seems we have alot of the same fish right now.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Weird coincidence for sure. You're not thinking about getting some Dimidiochromis strigatus are you??


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Chester B said:


> Weird coincidence for sure. You're not thinking about getting some Dimidiochromis strigatus are you??


Nope.


----------



## percent Hydrogen (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------

